# Oooops...a tube too far!



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Not a fork hit this time. Just too much rubber for a board cut !

This was the one on which I tried out that combination of green DubDub tubes with Tex's heavy black latex inside . It does illustrate the vulnerability of board cuts


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I saw a post(which I can't find) about a 20 0/0 rotation of the grain on a pine board which was glued to a like piece being significantly stronger. I figure that a hardwood board would benefit from the same. Glad that you weren't hurt by shrapnel.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

flipgun said:


> I saw a post(which I can't find) about a 20 0/0 rotation of the grain on a pine board which was glued to a like piece being significantly stronger. I figure that a hardwood board would benefit from the same. Glad that you weren't hurt by shrapnel.


Do you mean this one?? and yes it works even better with hard woods. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20075-some-destructive-cross-grain-testingpart-4-the-result-updated/


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I've got hold of some plywood now so if I ever do more boardcuts I shall do a sandwich with that as a centre. Other possibilities are thin plastic chopping board or aluminium sheet.

But my favourite shooters nowadays are hammergrips with fork assemblies in steel. Either that or naturals. It just feels safer !


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Wombat's split frame method is a winner. I have a similar idea based on a guitar I did a while ago that I think will also work well. Just need a fancy router bit and it's indestructible fork time.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Those dubs are beastly, sorry bout yer fork girl.  glad it didn't come back and bite ya!


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Other possibilities are thin plastic chopping boards...


Or thicker ones?

"Joseph Joseph Green Big Foot Chopping Board"

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/170936050992?var=lv&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=66

"Big Foot White Reversible non-slip Chopping Board"

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Big-Foot-White-Reversible-non-slip-Chopping-Board-/330852184210?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D21%26pmod%3D170936050992%26ps%3D54

I don't exactly trust HDPE... But if I could cut 3 or 4 frames it might be worth it.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Those dubs are beastly, sorry bout yer fork girl.  glad it didn't come back and bite ya!


Well they're so thin walled that the temptation to stuff some other tube inside is almost iresistable...in fact I wonder if one took theraband black and rolled it up tight it might make a worthwhile stuffing. But these, with Tex's tubes inside, have been moved to a very heavy duty slingbow that can hopefully take the strain. Now it's just a question of arrows that are strong enough  (actually that tube combo is probably no stronger than Black Theratube...but I think that's unwise on bopardcuts as well )


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Crac said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Other possibilities are thin plastic chopping boards...
> ...


Your atavar had me rolling on the floor laughing


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

or rather ' avatar' !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ooooh! Glad you didn't mess up your eyelashes or something worse. :question: Exactly why I stick mostly with naturals and plywood.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the wraps on the tabs is what held it together, another advantage to this method. sad to see such a great looking slingshot go down like this. im sure thatll go on your trophy shelf.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

'Do you mean this one?? and yes it works even better with hard woods. http://slingshotforu...result-updated/ "

Wombat.

Exactly Sir! Since seeing this I have salvaged what looks like a piece of Red Oak board that I wanted use this method on.

Thank you


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Imperial said:


> the wraps on the tabs is what held it together, another advantage to this method. sad to see such a great looking slingshot go down like this. im sure thatll go on your trophy shelf.


Yes, the 'Black Gallery' is slowly growing...hopefully won't be too many more as I'm learning what works for me


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

First rule of using solid wood board cuts, use no more rubber than you need....with the bands you use I'd stick to industrial materials. Very glad you werent injured a frame can always be replaced but youre one of a kind.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

harpersgrace said:


> First rule of using solid wood board cuts, use no more rubber than you need....with the bands you use I'd stick to industrial materials. Very glad you werent injured a frame can always be replaced but youre one of a kind.


Thanka for those kind words amigo...yes I feel a lot happier with steel forks and a fat pistol grip


----------

